# Кистовидные изменения в тазобедренных суставах



## Elenasama1984 (31 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте! Мне 32 года. Обратилась с давней болячкой к неврологу - болит правая нога, проходит-пройдёт. И так 5 лет. Боли ноющие, у щиколотки, стопы, иногда отдают в пах.  6 лет назад делала МРТ всего позвоночника. Протрузии, грыж нет. Рекомендовали ЛФК. Направили на снимок сустава. На снимок попали два сустава. Заключение рентгенолога- небольшие кистовидные дефекты в шейках бёдра с 2 сторон. Что это? Разрушаются кости? Жду очередь на МРТ поясничного отдела.


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2017)

@Elenasama1984, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Elenasama1984 (31 Май 2017)

Дело в том, что я не знаю к какому врачу обратиться. Невролог? Хирург?


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2017)

@Elenasama1984, оставьте просьбу ответить в теме докторам Зинчуку и Ступину.


----------



## Elenasama1984 (31 Май 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Elenasama1984, оставьте просьбу ответить в теме докторам Зинчуку и Ступину.


Спасибо большое!


----------

